# Fires, Rowena Loops.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope any of you that are around the Dalles, Rowena loops area are all right. We have gotten a lot of smoke from there where I am. I have been planning on riding there next month for a while now. I hope there is something to see when I go other than burned landscape.


----------

